# You fought a good fight Milly.



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought Milly had been getting better with her pneumonia but whilst that was clearing up, it was clear that a pituitary tumour was growing. 
She was fine last night, eating and walking round. But as soon as I looked at her this morning it was obvious she didn't have much longer, she wouldn't take her medicine and was having alot of seizures. 

She died in my arms after having one last seizure, I saw her take her last breath. Eventhough it is the most heartbreaking thing I have ever had to see, i'm just glad she no longer has to suffer.

I can't bury her yet, I don't want to. I know I have to do it tomorrow but it is going to be hard. I know I have to be strong for her.

Sleep well princess, it's your time to meet Trix and go and play with Storm again.

Mummy loves you forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwiKtd64oo


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh no  poor baby. She stuck it out for you I'm sure. She'll be having fun on the other side of the rainbow bridge though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Awww poor thing, she can go play with all the other ratties over on the other side though, maybe she'll even meet fuzzy rat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I think she definitely did nanashi, I just thought she was getting better but no 
I can't even sleep, its 5am here and my head is just racing with things I could have done differently, anything I could have done to help her. I should have realised the warning signs for the PT, but I just kept putting it to the back of my mind hoping that if I ignored it it would just go away. I feel so guilty


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

You gave her love and so you did nothing wrong put your mind at ease she's at peace now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. She's at peace now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PTs are hard to spot in the best of rats. A rat suffering from pneumonia and who knows what else...I bet a vet wouldn't have noticed (and didn't they not?).


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, at least you were with her in her last moments.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

They didn't spot it at all, a trained professional didn't spot it. 
Thank-you for all your kind words, I've just buried her in the garden, she can rest now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In the video, she seemed such a silly and happy rat. I know she is at peace now; it must've hurt her just as it hurt you to have her head be all funny. I have no doubt she'll be running around the rainbow bridge stealing treats ridiculously.


----------

